# Need Non-frog Help



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I know that froggers usually have their hands in other hobbies, so I need some bug ID. My students recently convinced me to get Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches for our classroom. I'm totally fine with that but was having a hard time finding them locally and for a reasonable price, until today. Of course they are locally and a decent price so I am just a lil bit skeptical and want to make sure they are the real deal. I have attached a picture, if anyone would like to give me feedback I would appreciate it.

Thanks

(I'm 80-90% sure they ARE)...but still...

I will receive 6 Sub-adults


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

They look like Hissers to me. Beware they can get out and live in the classroom. I would consider Dubia, who can't live if they get out and they don't smell. 
Buddy


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks. Guess I will be super careful, good thing my tank has a lock...lol.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The babies are tiny and can squeeze out of tiny cracks. And they climb glass.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Oy............


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

My tarantula should be able to eat the excess, right?


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Put Vaseline around the top few inches of glass so they can't reach the lid and, yes, your tarantula will happily eat any spares. They look like normal hissers.  The kids will love the noise they make. Careful, their legs can be sharp and prickly. I've actually stabbed myself on a roach leg more than once.


----------

